# Vaccination and Deworming Adults



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm a little bit confused on the vaccination schedule for adult dogs. Rex got all his important vaccinations when we first got him. He's gonna be a year soon and I was wondering if there's any vaccination that we have to give him again? As an annual booster. Or are dog vaccinations good for their whole life- sorry if that's a stupid question. I just don't know too much about it. 

Also, when we do the yearly vet check up, should we always deworm the dog and/ or do a fecal check or should we deworm more than once a year? 

Thanks!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

No they are not good for life. States have regulations regarding rabies - some require a one-year and some require a 3 year shot. Hope you also have your dogs on monthly heartworm medication and flea prevention as well.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine get a distemper (sp) once a year and rabies every 3 years because we get the 3 year vaccine. We get a fecal done as well yearly, but I think thats it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I like to go with this protocol, http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM taken from this site:
http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/HEMOPET.HTM
My dogs get the required rabies vax only, every three yrs for an adult dog. Titers can be run to be sure the dog has immunity to the other diseases and if they are low level, then vaccinate accordingly. 

Some training places/boarding facilities have mandatory vaccinations required, they should research this before having everyone unnecessarily vaccinate annually.
Heartworm check annually is the other thing I do, but to worm just to worm, is not necessary. A fecal would be best to be sure what you are worming for, and many heartworm meds, take care of other parasites.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

A heart worm check? All mine get a heart worm pill monthly to avoid contracting heart worms, but I'm not sure if my vet check for heart worms when they get their check-ups. Should I ask for one?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I never understood the 'worming once a year' thing.

First, I would only give my dogs worming medication if they HAD worms (either as seen by the naked eye or proved via fecal tests).

Second, what good is 'once a year' going to do? The worming meds only kill any worms currently IN the dog. If I worm my dog in January it's not going to keep them from getting worms in March or do them any good if they DO get worms in March.

I worm when they NEED to be wormed.

As for vaccinations, I follow a similar approach (except Rabies - I do what is required by law with one exception).

Any puppies get ONE Distemper, Adenovirus Type2, Parvo and Parainfluenza shot at about 8-9 weeks of age.

Then they get a single Parvo booster shot around 11-12 weeks of age and a single Distemper booster after 4 months of age.

I titer for Distemper after a year. IF it's low I will revax ONCE with JUST Distemper.

After that I do NOT repeat ANY vaccinations - except Rabies.

Rabies is done by law. I wait as long as I can for the first shot then I revax every 3 years. The exception is Tazer, our Cocker. He recently had a Rabies vax and within 2 hours had a seizure. He will get exemptions from now on.

We have several hundred dogs come onto our property every year. We go to events where there are potentially thousands of dogs (pet dogs - not show dogs) and take no precautions coming home. Our dogs are exposed to diseases MUCH more than the average pet ... probably even more than the average performance dog.

I believe that a good diet AND exposure to diseases helps a dog remain healthy.

But that's just how I do it. (I also don't use heartworm meds, either.)


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DaniellecA heart worm check? All mine get a heart worm pill monthly to avoid contracting heart worms, but I'm not sure if my vet check for heart worms when they get their check-ups. Should I ask for one?



Generally a Heart worm test is done annually 
it takes an average of 7 months for the egg to become an adult worm. Therefore , Many vets will do a "3dx or 4dx test " for heartworms annually. Many veterinarians WILL not allow you to keep buying heartworm medications without annual checks. It takes 3 drops of blood usually. 
The 3 dx and 4dx "sanp tests also test for Lyme disease, erylichiosis and (in the 4dx) anaplasmosis (all three are transmitted by the tick biting the dog the saliva transmits these diseases.)


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It probably depends on where you live as far as HW preventatives go. 
Heartworm isn't a problem everywhere. I don't treat my dogs all yr round, only from about late April thru October. 
It it really too bad that my local kennel club requires vaccination records, I don't vaccinate other than rabies, so cannot even take classes there


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlIt it really too bad that my local kennel club requires vaccination records, I don't vaccinate other than rabies, so cannot even take classes there


It's worth asking if they accept titers. That way you can PROVE your dogs are covered and not have to subject them to needless vax.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I have and the lady I asked looked at me with a blank stare, didn't know what I was talking about, this club is kind of old fashioned as far as the board members go. I just go elsewhere now, but they had a great place for agility!
This is on their application:
_VACCINATIONS Proof of vaccinations DA2PP (Distemper Booster) for all dogs plus Rabies for all dogs 4 months old or older must be provided before
your dog can be admitted to a training class. You can mail a non-returnable copy of the vaccination report to KKC along with your registration. Or, you
can show a copy of the vaccination report at registration evening. Visiting dogs must have proof of vaccinations_.


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

You really should consult with your local vet on vaccinations and preventive medicine. The types of vaccinations and preventive medicine that a vet may recommend can depend on your region and the lifestyle of your dog.

There are some risks and costs to vaccines and preventive medicines; however the risks and costs of not having vaccines and preventive medicines can be much higher.

I would recommend an annual visit to the vet to get a checkup; during the checkup you should go over your dog's vaccinations and recommended preventive medicines because the risks change and there's often new medicines.

However also keep in mind that some vets seem to unnecessarily push expensive preventive medicines, because they are influenced apparently by getting kickbacks from pharmaceutical sales.

I would tend to recommend the following vaccines, rabies, distemper, parvo, hepatitis and (if your dog is socialized a lot and/or spend time in the kennel or doggie day care they should have the kennel cough vaccine). Depending on your region and the lifestyle of your dog; your dog should probably have preventative heartworm and preventative flea treatment. (The cheap flea preventatives often don't seem to work, even expensive flea preventatives doesn't seem to be entirely foolproof).


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: AnnaRileyNo they are not good for life. States have regulations regarding rabies - some require a one-year and some require a 3 year shot. Hope you also have your dogs on monthly heartworm medication and flea prevention as well.


Yes, I give heartworm medication every month (Interceptor), but recently stopped giving flea prevention... I heard Frontline isn't great for dogs- so I guess I'll treat for fleas if they have some... might start them on Frontline in 2-3 months again though. I don't know for sure- I hear different things about Frontline all the time


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: DogGone
> However also keep in mind that some vets seem to unnecessarily push expensive preventive medicines, because they are influenced apparently by getting kickbacks from pharmaceutical sales.


Exactly! And many vets push annual vax so they can get clients in once a yr instead of every three for the required rabies.
I agree w/ DogGone, you should go with what is recommended in the area you live, if there is more risk to not vaccinate- is something to consider. 
Rex, have you looked into garlic supplements instead of chemical for fleas?


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> Rex, have you looked into garlic supplements instead of chemical for fleas?


No, never heard of it! I always thought garlic is bad for dogs... Sounds interesting though! I don't like using chemicals on my dog


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to learn a lot here,lol My dogs get a yearly physical, their distemper shots, and a year supply of heart guard. My lab has had an allergic reaction to every flea medicine we've tried and NEVER had fleas so we don't use it. However, I thought heart worms were so hard to get rid of using it was best as a preventative. I order most of my vaccines online except rabies because its illegal in Maryland, but distemper, hepatitis, parainfluenva, parvo, and one more I can't think of is available online. So should I just get the hearworm test done yearly? What are the negatives of giving hear guard?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Daniellec What are the negatives of giving hear guard?


It's a risk/benefit thing on the heartguard. I am in a high HW area and give year round meds. However, the meds can be given every 40 days, which I do (though there is little room for error and giving it late if you choose to do that). I also switched to Interceptor, because that can be given at 1/5 the standard dose which then treats just HW. That way the number of drugs I have to give the drugs is minimized, at minimal doses.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RexI'm a little bit confused on the vaccination schedule for adult dogs. Rex got all his important vaccinations when we first got him. He's gonna be a year soon and I was wondering if there's any vaccination that we have to give him again? As an annual booster. Or are dog vaccinations good for their whole life- sorry if that's a stupid question. I just don't know too much about it.


I wouldn't ask your vet for vaccination info. I would determine the protocal you want for your dog, and then talk to your vet about following that. To me, if you can't get your vet to go along with a protocal that you have chosen for the long term health of a dog, that's a big enough issue to change vets.

There are some links on vaccination protocols in the Sticky, Collective Wisdom, in the Health Section.

Rabies does not fall under scientific guidelines, it falls under political guidelines, in that it is legislated. I beleive that the 3 year rabies vax is legal in Kansas? I think now it's legal in all but 2 states, but I could be wrong, call your local animal control for the specific regulations on rabies vax, do not ask your vet.

Rabies is given when a puppy, boostered at one year, and then 3 years after that. If your vet uses a rabies vax with a label of 1 year, then your vet will tell you that you need annual rabies vax. They are the same vaccine. I do not know what type of vet you have, which is why I am stressing that you do your own research first. I've seen too many vets *choose* to give annual rabies when they don't need to, which I consider malpractice.

MLV (modified live vaccines) like distemper and parvo, once effective in the body, are thought to be effective for life. Again, your vet may *choose* to vaccinate yearly, which is dangerous for the dog in terms of long term and short term health. This is the way vets get clients into their offices, but it's wrong.

So, you don't need annual vaccines, you don't need every three year vaccines. If those core vaccines were effective, you don't need boosters.

With young dogs, some folks like to give the first booster, and then no more. Some folks like to run a blood test that first year to check levels of antibodies in the blood. Some just don't vaccinate anymore after that first shot. In a sense, you have to decide on what you are comfortable with.

I have a dog that was damaged by her vaccines. her last shot was over 10 years ago, I get a legal waiver for her rabies. I still have taken her everywhere. My GSD has not received any "annual" vaccinations in the 7 years I have had him, I don't titer either. 

Bacterial vaccines, like lyme (terrible vaccine), lepto, bordatella, etc. are thought to be short-lived, 6 months to a year, and often not effective. Some of them can have bad allergic reactions (like lepto), some aren't that effective (like bordatella), and some can cause lifetime disease (like the lyme vax). I had my girl tested 3 years after she had had her last lyme vax, and she was still responding to the vaccine, so there are wide individual responses. Now, 11 1/2 years after her last lyme vax, the site of the vaccination still swells, and who knows what is still happening in her body in that area.

Vaccination schedules can be one of the most pro-active things that an owner can learn about, and decide upon.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DaniellecI'm going to learn a lot here,lol My dogs get a yearly physical, their distemper shots, and a year supply of heart guard. ... I order most of my vaccines online except rabies because its illegal in Maryland, but distemper, hepatitis, parainfluenva, parvo, and one more I can't think of is available online.


You might want to rethink giving the DHLPP type series EVERY year.

Most of the vet schools are recommending only repeating the CORE vaccines (Distemper and Parvo) every THREE years.

Personally, I make sure all my guys get a Distemper vax after 1 year of age and then that's it - for LIFE.

If I have to I will titer them to show they have immunities.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Rex
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> ...


The stuff I (and others on this forum) use is Bug Off Garlic 

Since being on it my dogs haven't had any ticks. One particularly bad year we did have a flea problem but otherwise that's been fine too.


----------

